# اختبارالصديق الحقيقي! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## rana1981 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*  الصديق العادي, لما يزورك يتصرف كأنه ضيف لأول مرة عندك 

 الصديق الحقيقي يموون ويفتح ثلاجتك وياخذله علبة بيبسي لا وزيادة على هذا يقفل باب الثلاجة خبط 





 الصديق العادي. ماعمره شافك تبكي 

 الصديق الحقيقي طفش من كثر ماشكيت له وبكيت له 




 الصديق العادي مايعرف اسم أبوك 

 الصديق الحقيقي تلاقي رقم أبوك وأمك بجواله 





 الصديق العادي, يسولف معك عن مشاكلك وهمومك 

 الصديق الحقيقي, يحاول يساعدك على حل مشاكلك وتخفيف همومك 




 الصديق العادي, يثيره الفضول حول تاريخك العاطفي 

 الصديق الحقيقي, حافظ تاريخك كله وماسك عليك أشيااء كثيره هههه 





الصديق العادي, يفكر أن الصداقة تنتهي بينكم بمجرد حصول مجادلة بينكما 

 الصديق الحقيقي, يدق عليك بعد ماصار بينكم مشكلة أو التماس او حتى ضرب 





 الصديق العادي, يتوقع منك إنك تكون موجود لخدمته دائما 

 الصديق الحقيقي, موجود دائما لخدمتك 

*​


----------



## SALVATION (23 ديسمبر 2008)

_



الصديق العادي, يثيره الفضول حول تاريخك العاطفي 

الصديق الحقيقي, حافظ تاريخك كله وماسك عليك أشيااء كثيره هههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تحفة يا رانا 
بجد موضوع ممتع وحقيقى
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981

شكراااااااا موضوع جميل رناااااااااا

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## Kiril (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> الصديق الحقيقي يموون ويفتح ثلاجتك وياخذله علبة بيبسي لا وزيادة على هذا يقفل باب الثلاجة خبط



هاهاها حلوة


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووووى يا رنا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووى يا رنا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> هاهاها حلوة



*شكرا على مرورك
يسوع يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> rana1981
> 
> شكراااااااا موضوع جميل رناااااااااا
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك
نورررررررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> تحفة يا رانا
> بجد موضوع ممتع وحقيقى
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*شكرا يا توني يسعدني مرورك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع ومقارنه حلوة اووووووووووووووووى
بجد موضوع ممتع*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع ومقارنه حلوة اووووووووووووووووى
> بجد موضوع ممتع*​



*شكرا يا قمر نورررررررررتي​*


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيت الموضوع يا رانا شكرا ليكي بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## rana1981 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيت الموضوع يا رانا شكرا ليكي بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*جمييييييييييل اوى الموضوع ده يا رنا 
وانتى بجد من احلى الاصدقاء الحقيقيين 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			الصديق العادي, لما يزورك يتصرف كأنه ضيف لأول مرة عندك 

الصديق الحقيقي يموون ويفتح ثلاجتك وياخذله علبة بيبسي لا وزيادة على هذا يقفل باب الثلاجة خبط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تلاجة ابوه هيا 

مرسية يا رانا تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الله ميرسى ليكى يا رنا


----------



## rana1981 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> الله ميرسى ليكى يا رنا



*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> تلاجة ابوه هيا
> 
> مرسية يا رانا تسلم ايدك ​*


*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *جمييييييييييل اوى الموضوع ده يا رنا
> وانتى بجد من احلى الاصدقاء الحقيقيين
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى​*



*شكرا يا قمرتي وانت احلى صديقة​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل قوي يا رنا ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## متيكو (26 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا حبي كلامك صح واصعب شي من تفقد صديقك الحقيقي شكرا الكلام الحلو


----------



## cobcob (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*مقارنة واقعية وظريفة فى نفس الوقت
شكرا يا رانا​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> فعلا حبي كلامك صح واصعب شي من تفقد صديقك الحقيقي شكرا الكلام الحلو



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *مقارنة واقعية وظريفة فى نفس الوقت
> شكرا يا رانا​*




*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
نورتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي يا رنا ربنا يبارك خدمتك



*شكرا على المرور الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام عليكي يا رنا و علي موضوعك الجنان ده بجد روعة


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> سلام عليكي يا رنا و علي موضوعك الجنان ده بجد روعة



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## +pepo+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

حكايه يا باشا​


----------



## abn yso3 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك يا رانا موضوع حقيقى جمــــــــــــــــيل ومفيد
*​


----------



## rana1981 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

abn yso3 قال:


> *ربنا يباركك يا رانا موضوع حقيقى جمــــــــــــــــيل ومفيد
> *​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

+pepo+ قال:


> حكايه يا باشا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا 
ربنا يباركك على تعبك​


----------



## rana1981 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

​*شكرا على مرورك
يا ملكة*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بس فيه حاجه ساعات بيكونوا اصدقاء جامد وبيتكسفوا يتحركوا ويتعاملوا ويأكلوا ببساطه فى بيوت بعض وخصوصأ البنات


----------



## rana1981 (2 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> بس فيه حاجه ساعات بيكونوا اصدقاء جامد وبيتكسفوا يتحركوا ويتعاملوا ويأكلوا ببساطه فى بيوت بعض وخصوصأ البنات



*شكرا على مشاركتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

*الصديق العادي*

الصديق العادي, لما يزورك يتصرف كأنه ضيف لأول مرة عندك 

الصديق الحقيقي يموون ويفتح ثلاجتك وياخذله علبة بيبسي لا وزيادة على هذا يقفل باب الثلاجة خبط 





الصديق العادي. ماعمره شافك تبكي 

الصديق الحقيقي طفش من كثر ماشكيت له وبكيت له 




الصديق العادي مايعرف اسم أبوك 

الصديق الحقيقي تلاقي يعرف العائله كلها 





الصديق العادي, يسولف معك عن مشاكلك وهمومك 

الصديق الحقيقي, يحاول يساعدك على حل مشاكلك وتخفيف همومك 




الصديق العادي, يثيره الفضول حول تاريخك العاطفي 

الصديق الحقيقي, حافظ تاريخك كله وماسك عليك أشيااء كثيره هههه 



الصديق العادي, يفكر أن الصداقة تنتهي بينكم بمجرد حصول مجادلة بينكما 

الصديق الحقيقي, يدق عليك بعد ماصار بينكم مشكلة أو التماس او حتى ضرب 



الصديق العادي, يتوقع منك إنك تكون موجود لخدمته دائما 

الصديق الحقيقي, موجود دائما لخدمتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

*شكرا ليك يا ك و ك و
الصديق الحقيقي, يحاول يساعدك على حل مشاكلك وتخفيف همك
والصديق الحقيقي, موجود دائما لخدمتك
ربنا يبارك حياااااااااتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

*فعلا يا كوكو مان هي دي الصداقة الحقيقية..
مرسي ليك موضوع جامد..*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

*الصديق العادي كثيرين

الصديق الحقيقي قليلين

ده رأيي الشخصي باختصار

شكرا كوكو علي موضوعك​*


----------



## max mike (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

كلامك كله صح

شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*



red rose88 قال:


> *فعلا يا كوكو مان هي دي الصداقة الحقيقية..*
> *مرسي ليك موضوع جامد..*


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*



mikel coco قال:


> *الصديق العادي كثيرين​*
> 
> *الصديق الحقيقي قليلين*​
> *ده رأيي الشخصي باختصار*​
> ...


فعلا ياباشا 

الصديق الحقيقى بقى نادرا لما تلاقيه اليومين دول 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*



مايكل مايك قال:


> كلامك كله صح
> 
> شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجامد ده


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

الاصدقاء اصبحوا نادرين

نادرين جداااااااااا

اصبحت الدنيا كلها مصالح

موضوع رائع كوكو

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

*فعلا للصداقه درجات مختلفه ولكن الصديق المقرب بس هو اللى بيشارك الانسان كل ما يدور فى فلك حياته فى نفس الوقت اللى فيه باقى الناس مبيشوفوش الا الاشياء السطحيه وبس .. ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*

*



			الصديق الحقيقي يموون ويفتح ثلاجتك وياخذله علبة بيبسي لا وزيادة على هذا يقفل باب الثلاجة خبط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه الطفاسة دى البيبسى دة بتاعى 

ازاى ياخدة وبعدين يخبط باب التلاجة ليه 

ولا اقولك احسن علشان بابا يقوم يرنة علقة اصلى متغاظ منة 

علشان اخد البيبسى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

شكرا ياكوكو على الموضوع الرائع دة وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*



dona nabil قال:


> *فعلا للصداقه درجات مختلفه ولكن الصديق المقرب بس هو اللى بيشارك الانسان كل ما يدور فى فلك حياته فى نفس الوقت اللى فيه باقى الناس مبيشوفوش الا الاشياء السطحيه وبس .. ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: الصديق العادي*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*ايه الطفاسة دى البيبسى دة بتاعى *_​
> _*ازاى ياخدة وبعدين يخبط باب التلاجة ليه *_​
> _*ولا اقولك احسن علشان بابا يقوم يرنة علقة اصلى متغاظ منة *_​
> _*علشان اخد البيبسى*_
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا انجى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## eriny roro (16 فبراير 2009)

*ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*

الصديق العادى:لما يزورك يتصرف كأنة ضيف لاول مرة عندك
الصديق الحقيقى:يفتح تلاجتك وياخدله علبة بيبسى وزيادة على كدة يقفل باب التلاجة برجله

الصديق العادى:عمره ما شافك بتعيط
الصديق الحقيقى:زهق من كتر ما شكيتله و عيطتله

الصديق العادى:ما يعرفش اسم ابوك
الصديق الحقيقى:تلاقى رقم باباك و مامتك بموبايله

الصديق العادى:يتكلم معاك عن مشاكلك و همومك
الصديق الحقيقى:يحاول يساعدك على حل مشاكلك و تخفيف همومك

الصديق العادى:يثيره الفضول حول تاريخك العاطفى
الصديق الحقيقى:حافظ تاريخك كله وماسك عليك تاريخك كله ههههههه

الصديق العادى:يفكر ان الصداقة تنتهى بينكم بمجرد حصول مشكلة بينكم
الصديق الحقيقى:يرن عليك بعد ما يحصل بينكم مشكلة

الصديق العادى:يتوقع منك انك تكون موجود لخدمته دايما
الصديق الحقيقى:موجود دايما لخدمتك:66:​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*

eriny roro

اشكرك لوصفك الدقيق لمعنى الصداقة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

سلام المسيح


----------



## eriny roro (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*



كليمو قال:


> eriny roro
> 
> اشكرك لوصفك الدقيق لمعنى الصداقة
> 
> ...


مرسى لمرورك يا كليمو و تشجيعك ليا
نوررررررت الموضوع بجد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا رورو

تسلم ايديكي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*

موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى ​ 
تسلم ايدك

ميرررررررسى كتيرعلى الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*

_ميرسى كتييير للافاده eriny roro
مشكوره كتييير
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## eriny roro (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا رورو
> 
> تسلم ايديكي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


مرسى لمرورك يا مايكل
نورررررت الموضوع​


----------



## eriny roro (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى ​
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ميرررررررسى كتيرعلى الموضوع
> ...


مرسى لمرورك يا كوكو وتشجيعك
نورررررررت الموضوع​


----------



## eriny roro (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتييير للافاده eriny roro
> مشكوره كتييير
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


مرسى لمرورك يا تونى.تون
نوررررررت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## vetaa (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*

*صح برافو*
*شطورة يا قمر*

*ميرسى*


----------



## eriny roro (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*



vetaa قال:


> *صح برافو*
> *شطورة يا قمر*
> 
> *ميرسى*


مرسى لمرورك يا فيتا يا عسل
نورررررررتى الموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*

*موضوع حلو يا رورو*


----------



## eriny roro (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ادخل شوف صديقك الحقيقى*



swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا رورو*


مرسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورررررررتى الموضوع​


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مارس 2009)

*اعرف نوع صديقك*

_          الصديق العادى: لما يزورك يتصرف كأنه ضيف لأول مرةعندك 
الصديق الحقيقي: يروح ويفتح ثلاجتك وياخذله علبة بيبسي لا وزيادة على كدا يقفل باب الثلاجة برجله 


الصديق العادي:. عمره ما شافك تبكي 
الصديق الحقيقي: طفش من كثر ماشكيت له وبكيت له 


الصديق العادي: مايعرفش اسم أبوك 
الصديق الحقيقى : تلاقي ارقام عليتك كلها على موبيله 

الصديق العادي: يتكلم معك عن مشاكلك وهمومك 
الصديق الحقيقي: يحاول يساعدك على حل مشاكلك وتخفيف همومك 

الصديق العادي: يثيره الفضول حول تاريخك العاطفي 
الصديق الحقيقي: حافظ تاريخك كله وماسك عليك حاجات كثيره
ههههه 


الصديق العادي: يفكر أن الصداقة تنتهي بينكم بمجرد حصول مجادلة بينكما
الصديق الحقيقي: يتصل بيك بعد خناقه جامده بينكم ولا كأن حاجه حصلت


الصديق العادي: يتوقع منك إنك تكون موجود لخدمته دائما 
الصديق الحقيقي: موجود دائما لخدمتك

اتمنى نكون كلنا اصدقاء حقيقين 
_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

*موضوووع حلو قوي ياسيمو
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ومستنين مواضيع تاني كتير​*


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

*كل الجمل عجبتنى
ما عدا اول جمله للصديق الحقيقى

ب موضوع جميل
شكرا سيمون 
*


----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

سيمون يوسف

جمل وكلمات رائعة

شكرااالكى اختي

ربنا يبارك نشاطك


----------



## zezza (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

كلمات حلوة اوى يا سيمون 

و زى الكتاب ما بيقول """ هناك صديق الزق من الاخ """

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

*الصديق العادي: يثيره الفضول حول تاريخك العاطفي 
الصديق الحقيقي: حافظ تاريخك كله وماسك عليك حاجات كثيره
*********************

ياريت


موضوع بجد جميل انا هطبعه واعد اوزع على اى حد ههههه 


ميرسى على الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

*موضوع هائل جدا

مرسيه ليكي يا قمرررر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

*موضوع جميل

تسلم ايديكي سمسمه

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

موضوع جميل سيمون
عموما ممكن الصداقه العاديه تتحول لصداقه حقيقيه
بس خاى بالك من اللى فى تلاجتك


----------



## white rose (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نوع صديقك*

مقارنة حلوة و معقولة 
و موضوع حلو كمان

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

